# Just what is the purpose of Glowing embers and the lava rock



## bobed2121 (Dec 8, 2009)

in my Gas fireplace?


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 8, 2009)

To similate a glowing ember bed & to give the appearance of burned charcoal remnants.
Both are supposed to add a little realism to your gas burning unit, 
by making it look more like a wood burner. Purely aesthetic.


----------



## Edkin (Dec 19, 2009)

Lava rock is only to go around the insert never on the flames. But the glowing ember can go on the low flame to look like a coal bed.


----------

